# This doesn't really surprise me!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tripped across this article this morning.

http://autos.yahoo.com/news/average-american-can-no-longer-afford-%E2%80%9Caverage-priced%E2%80%9D-new-car-or-truck--and-why-it-s-getting-worse-013001053.html

I knew the title of the article was true but the part that really caught my attention was:

"*Only in Washington, D.C. could the typical median-income household afford to buy the average new vehicle* based on what is known as the 20/4/10 rule, which factors in a 20% down-payment, a four-year loan and insurance - all of which should not exceed 10% of a household's gross income. Using that formula, a typical Washington resident could afford to buy a vehicle priced at $32,531, with a monthly payment of $641."

I bought a new 2011 Ford F150 just about two years ago. Was at a dealer couple of weeks ago and, just for grins, priced the same 2014 truck. Price had increased by almost $10,000.

Ralph


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Price had increased by almost $10,000. [In two years]


When new car prices increase like that, the price of used cars also keep going up - so folks get hammered on both sides.

Both of my primary vehicles have over 150,000 miles, so I know I'll probably have to bite the bullet in the next year or two and purchase another one. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Stupid retards will be looking for bailouts again in a few years. I went to a couple local dealers to price a car. With the price of fuel my dodge 3500 isnt to economical. I want to keep it but have a car to keep some of the miles off the truck plus get the 50 mpg the cars offer. Every one of them was $30000 or more. Just about shit myself.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

New car prices don't affect me, can't afford any of them.......been used for me since '81


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Tripped across this article this morning.
> 
> http://autos.yahoo.com/news/average-american-can-no-longer-afford-%E2%80%9Caverage-priced%E2%80%9D-new-car-or-truck--and-why-it-s-getting-worse-013001053.html
> 
> ...


The thing is people WANT new cars. They don't care about the "rules". Realistically, the vast majority of consumers don't need even the average-priced vehicle but they buy them anyway. Because they like toys. Because the neighbors have one. Because they love depreciation


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> Stupid retards will be looking for bailouts again in a few years. I went to a couple local dealers to price a car. With the price of fuel my dodge 3500 isnt to economical. I want to keep it but have a car to keep some of the miles off the truck plus get the 50 mpg the cars offer. Every one of them was $30000 or more. Just about shit myself.


That's what 20-year-old diesel vws are for ontario!


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Nah, I bought my 04 TDi for 21, and my wife's 2011 wagon tdi was 22. In there today for a rust repair warranty and I could have paid 24 for the same car. Trucks are exploding in cost, but tdi's haven't changed much.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Strange eh? In 1995 or so we priced a dodge dakota and a chevy 1500 wt. The trucks were about 14k 2wd, 4wd took them to about 17k. A chevy cavalier at the time was about 13k in a 2 door. The thing that looks like a cavalier today at the chevy dealer costs 15 k while the 2wd base truck is over 20k. The 4wd base is like 27k but isn't really base now. Obviously they are not making as much profit on cars as they are trucks nowadays.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Strange eh? In 1995 or so we priced a dodge dakota and a chevy 1500 wt. The trucks were about 14k 2wd, 4wd took them to about 17k. A chevy cavalier at the time was about 13k in a 2 door. The thing that looks like a cavalier today at the chevy dealer costs 15 k while the 2wd base truck is over 20k. The 4wd base is like 27k but isn't really base now. Obviously they are not making as much profit on cars as they are trucks nowadays.


Haven't trucks been their bread and butter since the mid nineties? But you are right about the entry level cars not costing much more then they did in the mid nineties, but with trucks the sky is the limit on prices for those depending on the options it seems.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In 1991, I paid about $12,000 for a Ford F150 XLT extended cab, captains seats, etc really loaded.

In 1994, I paid $16,000 for a F250 XLT, 460, extended cab, pretty loaded.

In 2000, I paid $23,000 for a F250 XLT, diesel, pretty loaded.

In 2012, I paid $34,000 for a F150 XLT, 3.5L Ecoboost, moderately equipped.

In 2014, I priced a F150 XLT, same as my 2012, for $46,000

I'm guessing if I plot this as a price -- time -- equipment graph, in 2022, when I'm ready to buy another truck, a new barebones F150 without tires will cost approximately $500,000.

I don't think my Social Security check will cover that!

Ralph

"Toto, I've a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore."


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Same here, ordered a new 1994 Chevy C2500. Paid 14,000 for it. Could have gotten 4x4 and extended cab for another 2 grand each. Could have went fully loaded for 2 more, just seemed like a bunch of money at that time. Bought my 2008 Chevy HD2500 4x4 with duramax/Allison and LT package new with a sticker price of $49,500. Have not looked since because I am really happy with it and do not like the def and emissions crap on the new ones. When this 08 croaks, only has 175,000 miles, I am going to find another 08-10 duramax that some grandpa bought to pull a camper with. I have seen some around with low mileage.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Same here, ordered a new 1994 Chevy C2500. Paid 14,000 for it. Could have gotten 4x4 and extended cab for another 2 grand each. Could have went fully loaded for 2 more, just seemed like a bunch of money at that time. Bought my 2008 Chevy HD2500 4x4 with duramax/Allison and LT package new with a sticker price of $49,500. Have not looked since because I am really happy with it and do not like the def and emissions crap on the new ones. When this 08 croaks, only has 175,000 miles, I am going to find another 08-10 duramax that some grandpa bought to pull a camper with. I have seen some around with low mileage.


Around here lots of people buy the F250s or 2500s of something to haul a couple of dirt bikes around on weekends in the summer. Those would be good used buys also.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Teslan said:


> Around here lots of people buy the F250s or 2500s of something to haul a couple of dirt bikes around on weekends in the summer. Those would be good used buys also.


They are all decked out also with every option available.It's hard to find a plain jane pickup on the lot new or used.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> It's hard to find a plain jane pickup on the lot new or used.


Unless it's in an add to get ya in. Then it's really a base one, & they already have it sold unless you start to walk out the door & they know it's the only sale they can possibly make to ya.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> They are all decked out also with every option available.It's hard to find a plain jane pickup on the lot new or used.


That's true. The weekend warrior trucks all have the lift kits, roll bars, fancy front cow pushers that really probably couldn't push a cow. Then the extra big wheels that means to me extra price paid for tires that will wear out faster then the standard tire.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> They are all decked out also with every option available.It's hard to find a plain jane pickup on the lot new or used.


That and the "lifestyle" truck purchases are the reason we all are struggling to buy a new or used diesel pickup. My truck is completely stripped, but it was a lucky break to find it. What gets me are the 18-20 yr old kids around here in fancy jacked up diesel pickups, who have never done a bit of work in their lives.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> New car prices don't affect me, can't afford any of them.......been used for me since '81





haybaler101 said:


> Same here, ordered a new 1994 Chevy C2500. Paid 14,000 for it. Could have gotten 4x4 and extended cab for another 2 grand each. Could have went fully loaded for 2 more, just seemed like a bunch of money at that time. Bought my 2008 Chevy HD2500 4x4 with duramax/Allison and LT package new with a sticker price of $49,500. Have not looked since because I am really happy with it and do not like the def and emissions crap on the new ones. When this 08 croaks, only has 175,000 miles, I am going to find another 08-10 duramax that some grandpa bought to pull a camper with. I have seen some around with low mileage.


That's been my method for buying vehicles forever, let somebody else eat the depreciation.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Never paid more than $2500 for a pickup.....buy em cheap fix em and run em till they no longer pass inspection slap a farm sticker on it run it till it won't go anymore then get rid if it. No point in paying big money for something that's gonna get its life beat out of it pulling hay and silage wagons the cattle trailer and gooseneck plus whatever else is thrown at it. Not to mention if you get in a wreck.

Dill, Im with you on those kids these days with their new jacked up diesel pickups... never understood it


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Another thing i don't get is all these kids in my age group that haven't worked a day in their lives just got out of college with all the debt that brings and they have brand new vehicles, buying houses and having kids......i must be doing something wrong.....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> .i must be doing something wrong....


Ya mean, like, paying your bills instead of running up more with no way to pay 'em?


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Hah! You guys are on a roll! I couldn't agree more. pickups are just way out of touch in price. When my 1500 Chevrolet gets 18, a diesel better get 25 to make up for more oil and fuel cost alone. Plus, that brand new pickup has a real tuff time baling hay or moving dirt! My pickups have some miles on them, but I would rather own tractors, ground, and pay bills.


----------

